# Why do I feel Upset when I see other Adult / Grown men wearing cheap, ugly, fashion watches?



## ajustin67

I'm by no mean's wealthy , I'm probably middle class earning wages @ 50-60k a year. 28 years old. I know spending 700 on a Laco is probably
above my price range, but I have a total of 3 watches. Laco / LumTec / and a Jorg Gray 6500 Chronograph, same watch President Obama wears
and Secret Service watch.. Now these watches all cost a little bit.. But I just feel a Watch is a very important thing to have.. It says a lot about
the persons character. My Boss who makes double what I make, wears this ludicrous looking fossil watch.. Is it wrong that it makes me think
less about him, I feel bad for saying this, but it's the truth.. I just don't understand the reason to strap a ugly, cheap watch on your wrist? 
It makes me think this is how he views himself. Am I wrong to think this way? To some people is a watch simply there to tell time I guess? And 
to others is it more of a symbolic thing? 

BTW- Nothing against Fossil Personally. I remember being in college, when I was broke as a joke, shelling out 120$ for a nice fossil. It meant the world
to me. I still have it


----------



## Hall

Yes, you are absolutely wrong for thinking this way. Now, with that said, I am always hoping to see someone with a watch that indicates they are a WIS or at least into watches. The guys I work with generally pair their suits with digital watches - to me that's a rough look. Unfortunately, the vast majority of people could care less about this hobby. That's why I seek refuge here.


----------



## tinknocker

I've said this before here. 

My brother was the president of a major company that set up all the insurance and financial for commercial and industrial construction projects.

He wore a Timex and now he's retired he wears that same Timex.

I asked him a few years ago why, he told me he wears a watch to tell time, nothing more.

Now if you think a person is less because he wears a cheap watch, you are the problem.


----------



## Ozy

Im no psychologist but feeling upset about what someone else does or doesnt wear is not healthy.


----------



## Occipital Lobe

The same rule applies to shoes, cars, shirts, lamps and every other accessory or piece of furniture you can think of (for some people at least).
If you judge people as lesser persons because their taste in gadgets doesn´t comply with your personal taste, then you´ve got a long and meaningless life in front of you.
Please do NOT take this as a personal rant or attack aginst your person. It is just my personal view on your statement.
Have a nice weekend.


----------



## tomsimac

It all goes away when you turn 30


----------



## Will_f

Hall said:


> Unfortunately, the vast majority of people could care less about this hobby. That's why I seek refuge here.


+1. I thought one of my colleagues showed great promise when he admired my Damasko and decided he had to buy one.... Until he found out it cost more than $100.


----------



## hookey

A watch says precisely nothing about a person's character. It's just a means of telling the time. My brother-in-law wears a plastic digital watch even though he has a great job and earns a lot of money. What he earns pays the mortgage and ensures his 3 children can do lots of activities outside of school. His disposable income is spent on his family. He wouldn't feel as happy wearing a Rolex as he does coming home to his wife and kids after a hard day at work. People make choices on how they spend their money and he makes all the right ones as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## arnz3

I do think that buying and enjoying watches can be categorized as a hobby as well. And different person, different perpectives. Some may think that watch is only an indicator of time, but for some a watch means more (e.g. prestige). And others may have different things that they're crazy about.


----------



## kubelwagen

Different strokes for different folks. Cheers


----------



## copperjohn

ajustin67 said:


> I'm by no mean's wealthy , I'm probably middle class earning wages @ 50-60k a year. 28 years old. I know spending 700 on a Laco is probably
> above my price range, but I have a total of 3 watches. Laco / LumTec / and a Jorg Gray 6500 Chronograph, same watch President Obama wears
> and Secret Service watch.. Now these watches all cost a little bit.. But I just feel a Watch is a very important thing to have.. It says a lot about
> the persons character. My Boss who makes double what I make, wears this ludicrous looking fossil watch.. Is it wrong that it makes me think
> less about him, I feel bad for saying this, but it's the truth.. I just don't understand the reason to strap a ugly, cheap watch on your wrist?
> It makes me think this is how he views himself. Am I wrong to think this way? To some people is a watch simply there to tell time I guess? And
> to others is it more of a symbolic thing?
> 
> BTW- Nothing against Fossil Personally. I remember being in college, when I was broke as a joke, shelling out 120$ for a nice fossil. It meant the world
> to me. I still have it


Not to pile on you... But you are looking at his watch from an enthusiasts point of view. Which is not the same way HE looks at it. And as you start looking at watches and studying them more, your peer group will notice and start to consider you an expert. One day, they'll show you the new watch they got. Though you might not think much of it, or the brand, you'll do the proper thing and say, "wow, very nice". Cause what 's important is that _they_ like it, right? Who are we to judge?

Also, wealthy people stay wealthy by being frugal. They don't spend as much as they can on everything thing they buy. They shop at Walmart, too.


----------



## ajustin67

copperjohn said:


> Not to pile on you... But you are looking at his watch from an enthusiasts point of view. Which is not the same way HE looks at it. And as you start looking at watches and studying them more, your peer group will notice and start to consider you an expert. One day, they'll show you the new watch they got. Though you might not think much of it, or the brand, you'll do the proper thing and say, "wow, very nice". Cause what 's important is that _they_ like it, right? Who are we to judge?
> 
> Also, wealthy people stay wealthy by being frugal. They don't spend as much as they can on everything thing they buy. They shop at Walmart, too.


OMG- what a Firestorm this started! Jeez I feel sorta bad for the Original Post, Maybe it sounded harsh! 95% of the guys on here have totally lost my Point of View
and what I was trying to say. I think In laments terms, I probably view a persons watch from a more critical standpoint! What I don't understand especially the guys
on here who are attacking me... I hear from guys at work all the time... Things like " I would never spend more than 150 on a Watch", on a daily basis people will call
me " Crazy " for having spent more than 100 on a couple watches.. Constantly hear things like.. " Doesn't you're cell phone have the time" ... Those who make these 
statements usually have no watch or maybe a fossil or something in that range.. I don't turn around and attack those people. And I don't think their views are skewed , 
if this is the way they want to invest then that's their decision. I'm just stating that most people you see in everyday life, choose to put such little effort into a piece
which they put onto their body.. Women are critical of men shoe's , shirts, ect.. So I don't understand why I'm being attacked for simply saying I think a persons watch
is very important.. It doesn't matter if it's a Nice watch, or a Symbolic Watch.


----------



## Andy S.

ajustin67 said:


> OMG- what a Firestorm this started! Jeez I feel sorta bad for the Original Post, Maybe it sounded harsh! 95% of the guys on here have totally lost my Point of View
> and what I was trying to say. I think In laments terms, I probably view a persons watch from a more critical standpoint! What I don't understand especially the guys
> on here who are attacking me... I hear from guys at work all the time... Things like " I would never spend more than 150 on a Watch", on a daily basis people will call
> me " Crazy " for having spent more than 100 on a couple watches.. Constantly hear things like.. " Doesn't you're cell phone have the time" ... Those who make these
> statements usually have no watch or maybe a fossil or something in that range.. I don't turn around and attack those people. And I don't think their views are skewed ,
> if this is the way they want to invest then that's their decision. I'm just stating that most people you see in everyday life, choose to put such little effort into a piece
> which they put onto their body.. Women are critical of men shoe's , shirts, ect.. So I don't understand why I'm being attacked for simply saying I think a persons watch
> is very important.. It doesn't matter if it's a Nice watch, or a Symbolic Watch.


....nobody's attacking you. To each his own and all that. Live within your means etc. 'Cheap' is entirely relative and many that may wear a bargain watch may have a hobby/interest/vice that requires monies that you can't wrap your knoggin around either. ;-) The only advice i can give you is, there are many many things in life to get upset over, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Uwe W.

ajustin67 said:


> What I don't understand especially the guys on here who are attacking me... I hear from guys at work all the time... Things like " I would never spend more than 150 on a Watch", on a daily basis people will call me " Crazy " for having spent more than 100 on a couple watches.. Constantly hear things like.. " Doesn't you're cell phone have the time" ...


Well, first off, no one "attacked" you in this thread. You know that wouldn't be allowed on WUS. If anything, most of the opinions expressed in this thread were respectful and at worst, maybe poked a little fun in response to you arguably extreme viewpoint.

Watches are important to you. We all get that, otherwise we wouldn't be here. No one but a certified watch nut would hang out in a watch forum, so you're preaching to the converted. You should hear the reactions I get from people when I tell that I frequent a watch forum and buy watch magazines. "They have that sort of thing - for wrist watches? That's shocking!"

The point is that the value you place on a watch doesn't always reflect the value someone else places on a watch. I'm repeating what has been said often in this thread already.

As crazy as you think someone else is for not caring about which watch they're wearing, they think you're equally crazy for spending any money at all on a watch.

In the grande scheme of things - in the big overview of life - watches _*AREN'T*_ important. What is important is your health. What is important are your friendships. What is important is who you love. And how you live your life. Watches are nothing more than a hobby - a distraction that brings pleasure to some people. No material object defines a person. Sure, it may give you some idea of what kind a person they are and what they value, but it doesn't tell you what they're like at their core. We were all born into this world naked and we'll all leave this world naked. What you wear, or don't wear, makes no difference when measuring someone's life and what they accomplished during it. We all remember great men by their deeds and not by which watch they wore.

When I see someone wearing a cheap watch, I only think one thing: "I guess that guy isn't into watches the way I am." Chances are that guy is thinking the same thing about my shoes. Or my jacket. Or my car.

Stop worrying about something you don't have any control over and can't change. Accept people for who they are and not by what they wear. You'll be much happier for it.


----------



## StufflerMike

It does not matter what you wear it matters who you are. Watches aren't the hub of life.


----------



## boostin20

kubelwagen said:


> Different strokes for different folks. Cheers


Basically what I was thinking.


----------



## Shawnny

If you make 50-60K, spending $700 on a watch is not above your price range. In fact I think you would be ok to buy a watch every year in that price range.


----------



## Will_f

Shawnny said:


> If you make 50-60K, spending $700 on a watch is not above your price range. In fact I think you would be ok to buy a watch every year in that price range.


Don't know if I agree with this. 50-60K isn't much if you have a wife and kids. Even less if you live in an expensive location. Much as I love watches, a $700 watch every year is far from a necessary expense and most people would be better served saving or investing that money.


----------



## Shawnny

Will_f said:


> Don't know if I agree with this. 50-60K isn't much if you have a wife and kids. Even less if you live in an expensive location. Much as I love watches, a $700 watch every year is far from a necessary expense and most people would be better served saving or investing that money.


It does depend on a lot of things.


----------



## AustinOX

The only judgement call I make is when I see someone wearing a fake or a ridiculously adorned 75mm fishing lure... Everything else has already been covered above. It's simply disinterest or unwillingness to spend the money. I have the exact opposite reaction when I see someone wearing a Seiko or Orient or SA auto. Happy that they made the effort and selected a nice watch for the money I guess. 

Again, different strokes. I've gotten some great reactions when I've explained that I traded two NIB Sig Sauer pistols for two knives. "You mean regular knives? Like, a handle, a blade- one side is sharp and the other is dull?? Are you kidding me?"


----------



## myke

i agree


tinknocker said:


> I've said this before here.
> 
> My brother was the president of a major company that set up all the insurance and financial for commercial and industrial construction projects.
> 
> He wore a Timex and now he's retired he wears that same Timex.
> 
> I asked him a few years ago why, he told me he wears a watch to tell time, nothing more.
> 
> Now if you think a person is less because he wears a cheap watch, you are the problem.


----------



## Dead Reckoning

Another way of looking at it is if all those John Q's on the Beach all of a sudden became watch enthusiasts. Then all I COULD afford would be a cheap Timex because of supply and demand. I could only imagine how expensive even the boutique brands would become. I can barely afford my hobbie now. In fact I'd rather convince more of you that buying watches is a waste of time and money! Just look at your smart phone for the time....right!


----------



## lukeeesteve

Not coming to ajustin's rescue, but the comments can be read as judgmental on what he was brave enough to mention. We all have our prejudices , but we have learned to keep many comments to ourselves. 

I know many watch fanatics that look down on people that don't wear Rolex's or quartzes or....(fill in the blanks). It's life. Edit. Deleted.


----------



## ajustin67

lukeeesteve said:


> Not coming to ajustin's rescue, but the comments can be read as judgmental on what he was brave enough to mention. We all have our prejudices , but we have learned to keep many comments to ourselves.
> 
> I know many watch fanatics that look down on people that don't wear Rolex's or quartzes or....(fill in the blanks). It's life. Edit. Deleted.


Luke grasped what I was saying quite nicely. It does boil down to what means what to you or him. Otherwise none of us would have bought Laco's or other German watches with nice features and historical values. I didn't mean to offend anyone with my positions and realize now how rude it makes me look to make sure a harsh statement. I wasn't attacking my boss or anyone else who could care less about their watch.. I remember back when there was a time that I couldn't understand why someone would spend over 100 on a watch. A co-worker of mine, at a poker game got me onto watches. I remember he took his watch off and showed it to me and said " That's a Pilots watch". From that moment on I had a itch for one...


----------



## Chrlee3000

Wow Uwe, that was very well said. i have been a lurker here for months (Great Forum), but this is my first reply to anything. I agree with you completely. My wife accuses me of being a watch snob, however I realize that I am into watches and that most are not and I am more than fine with that.


----------



## Uwe W.

Chrlee3000 said:


> i have been a lurker here for months (Great Forum),


Glad to see that you're a lurker no more! :-!


----------



## Perdendosi

Though I have yet to own a Laco (give me a few months), I have enjoyed this thread.

And even though it's a bit old, and I hope I don't unnecessarily ressurect any zombies, I wonder if what ajustin meant to say was not that a person's watch said something about the person's _character, _but rather says something about a person's _personality_ or _style._ His boss may be of good character, but his fashion choices make ajustin pause at his personality. You're more likely to take someone seriously if they dress as a serious person, and the whatever crazy Fossil he wears sends the wrong message. Just like someone wearing a utilitarian Timex digital is sending a message. Interestingly, I had a friend who wore such a watch, yet he'd spend hours creating a bacon dashi for a scallop, would put 10 pounds of potatoes through a seive for the perfect consistency, and would slave over every plate to make a 10 course meal perfectly exquisite.

We have our own prejudices, but they're built through societal norms. Would a corporate lawyer be more or less respected if he had a mohawk? Would a traveling farm implement salesman be more or less respected if he drove an electric blue Mini Cooper with the Union Jack on the roof? Is a tech support professional more or less respected if he uses Internet Explorer rather than Chrome? Would an Ironman triathalon participant be more or less respected riding an off-the-shelf Schwinn? Would the Pope be more or less respected if he took off his funny hat? Some of these things are actually related to the person's success (a Mini Cooper is not going to do well on gravel roads, and the Schwinn is not going to perform as well as some high tech carbon fiber bike) but some are based on our expectations of others and their "seriousness." Are they important? I dunno, sometimes -- making an inappropriate fashion choice shows that you may lack social mores or good judgment. Other times it might just be elitism, materialism, capitalism, or many of the other irrational biases that enter our culture.

AJustin, I don't think you're wrong to lose confidence in your boss if he wears a silly, garish fashion watch to work (assuming of course that you're not working at Chuck-E-Cheese or an amusement park). Now, that he chooses a $50 watch instead of a $500 watch, I won't touch that with a 10 ft pole (or a 52 mm Invicta).


----------



## Clockwork Blue

One benefit of being someone who buys a $50 watch... you sure have a hell of a lot more money leftover in you pocket! LOL


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Clockwork Blue said:


> One benefit of being someone who buys a $50 watch... you sure have a hell of a lot more money leftover in you pocket! LOL


That extra money is just spent on something else! Most watches can retain some of their value unless you trash them..
So what is worse, $10,000 lost on a sports car due to depreciation, or $10,000 spent on watches of which $4-5,000 can be recouped?

B.


----------



## heb

Deep seated envy I suspect.


----------

